# theraband tube sizes.



## Richard Peake

Hi all. Having made my fist slingshot plywood and flat theraband gold, (which I discovered you can not cut with a knife no matter how sharp) I am moving onto my next project that will be incorporating brass rods. I need to know the best diameter bars to fit the best size theraband tube. Hope someone can help?? Thanks all.


----------



## DRiley

Most wire frame SS that I'm familiar with are 1/4" rod. Trumark, Daisy, Marksman, Chief A.J. etc. They all use the same size tube, though Trumark is the best. All colors (strengths )Theraband tube will work on 1/4" rod except maybe the lightest. I have used red, yellow, green, blue, & black Theraband with good results. Each has a different pull strength that varies with length cut. Check Henry's site, he has more info like this. Sorry I don't know the metric size of rod. Also refer to Therabands site to determine what color/strength is best. Or buy a sample pack, yellow, red, green is weakest to strongest. Blue & black are heavy pull. Hope this helps


----------



## Richard Peake

Thank you DR. That was the information I was looking for. A little conversion into mm and I'll be heading in the right direction...thanks!


----------



## Cr2O3

Saw a post with information on inside diameter of the tubing and resistance here. There is also some information in the pdf on the thera-band academy site. Most of what you are looking for is on the first few pages. Does not have the diameters however the slinshot forum link has them.


----------



## DogBox

Richard,

If you go back to the 'General' list of the forum and go down 4 Headings you will find a Category called : Bands and Tubes. Open up

this and have a look down the list and you will see a panel of coloured rings. THIS is your page of answers. Knock yourself out! It's packed!


----------



## Beanflip

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


----------



## Richard Peake

Thanks for the help all. I have ordered some silver tube and can see the inside diameter is 5.1 hope I can stretch it over the 8mm brass rod...


----------



## Richard Peake

Thanks for the help all. I have ordered some silver tube and can see the inside diameter is 5.1 hope I can stretch it over the 8mm brass rod...


----------

